# Tesla Betting Tips



## TeslaBet (Jun 23, 2013)

Starting Balance: 1000 €

Double:

Sweden Allsvenskan:    Hammarby - Angelholms   1  @ 1.5   (Bet 365)
Norway Adeccoligaen:  Elverum- Fredrikstad        2  @ 1.57 (Bet 365)

Odds for double: 1.5 x 1.57 = 2.35

Stake: 50 €


Good Luck!


----------



## TeslaBet (Jun 24, 2013)

Hammarby - Angelholms 1   FT 1-1   Lost
Elverum- Fredrikstad 2   FT 0-1  Won

Double lost.

*Balance  950 €*

Not the best start.

Sweden - Allsvenskan

IFK Göteborg - Mjallby

Tip: X2

Odds: 2.30

Stake: 50 €


Good Luck!


----------



## TeslaBet (Jun 26, 2013)

IFK Göteborg - Mjallby  4-2  Lost

Balance 900 €

Örebro (-1)– Ljungskile

Tip: AH 1

Odds: 1.60

Stake: 50 €


Good Luck!


----------



## TeslaBet (Jun 27, 2013)

Örebro (-1)– Ljungskile  1-0   Void

Balance 900 €


Mariehamn – HJK Helsinki

Tip: 2

Odds: 1.85

Stake: 50 €


Good Luck!


----------



## TeslaBet (Jun 28, 2013)

Mariehamn – HJK Helsinki  0:5  Won

Balance: 942.5  €

Drogheda - Shamrock 

Tip: 2

Odds: 1.70

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jun 29, 2013)

Drogheda - Shamrock  0-3  Won

Balance: 977.5 €

Sweden Superettan

Sundsvall (-1) – Landskrona

Tip: AH 1

Odds: 1.60


Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jun 30, 2013)

Sundsvall (-1) – Landskrona   3:2   Void

Balance: 977.5 €

Finland - Veikkausliiga

Inter Turku - TPS Turku

Tip: 2

Odds: 2.05

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 1, 2013)

Inter Turku - TPS Turku  1-1  Lost

Balance: 927.5 €

Swden - Allsvenskan

Atvidabergs (-1) - Brommapojkarna 

Tip: AH 1

Odds: 1.95


Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 2, 2013)

Atvidabergs (-1) - Brommapojkarna    4-1  Win

Balance: 975 €

Europa League – Qualification

Lusitanos – Streymur

Tip: over 2.5 goals

Odds: 1.90

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 3, 2013)

Lusitanos – Streymur   2-2  Win

Balance: 1020 €

U20  World Cup

20:00

Colombia U20 - Korea Republic U20

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.70

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 4, 2013)

Colombia U20 - Korea Republic U20   1-1  Lost

Balance: 980 €

Norway - NM Cup

Start – Lilleström

Tip: over 2.5 goals

Odds: 1.55

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 5, 2013)

Start – Lilleström   0-1  Lost

Balance: 930 €

Ireland - Division 1

Wexford - Athlone

Tip: over 2.5 goals

Odds: 1.85

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 6, 2013)

Wexford - Athlone  0-2  Lost

Balance: 880 €

France U20 (-1.5) – Uzbekistan U20

Tip: AH 1

Odds: 2

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 7, 2013)

France U20  – Uzbekistan U20  4-0 Win

Balance: 930 €

Norway Adeccoligaen

Follo – Ranheim

Tip: 2

Odds: 2

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 8, 2013)

Follo – Ranheim  0-2  Win

Balance: 980 €

Belarus – Vysshaya Liga

Dinamo Minsk – Shakhtyor Soligorsk

Tip: 2

Odds: 2.10

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 10, 2013)

Dinamo Minsk – Shakhtyor Soligorsk  1-1  Lost

Balance: 930 €

Romania - Super Cup

Steaua Bucharest - Petrolul

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.80

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 11, 2013)

Steaua Bucharest - Petrolul   3-0

Balance: 970 €

Europa League 

Turnovo – Suduva

Tip: 1 Draw no bet

Odds: 1.80

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 12, 2013)

Turnovo – Suduva  2-2  Void

Balance: 970 €

Norway - Tippeligaen

Honefoss - Vålerenga	

Tip: 2   Draw No Bet

Odds: 1.95

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 13, 2013)

Honefoss - Vålerenga	 1-2

Balance: 1017.5 €

Romania - Divizion A

Rapid Bucharest - Concordia	

Tip:1 

Odds: 1.70

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 14, 2013)

Rapid Bucharest - Concordia   1-1 Lost 

Balance: 967.5 €

Brazil Serie A

Corinthians (-1)  – Atletico Mineiro

Tip: AH 1

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 15, 2013)

Corinthians – Atletico Mineiro  0-1  Lost

Balance: 917.5 €

Sweden Allsvenskan

Helsingborg – Osters (+1.5)

Tip: AH 2

Odds: 1.95

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 16, 2013)

Helsingborg – Osters   1-1  Lost

Balance: 867.5 €

UEFA Champions League Qualifications

Plzen (Cze) – Zeljeznicar (BiH)

Tip: over 3.5 goals

Odds: 2.10

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 17, 2013)

Plzen (Cze) – Zeljeznicar (BiH)   4-3  Won

Balance: 922.5 €



UEFA Champions League Qualifications

HJK -	 Kalju 

Tip: over 3.5 goals

Odds: 2.30

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 18, 2013)

HJK -	 Kalju   0-0  Lost

Balance: 867.5 €


UEFA Europa League Qualifications

Jagodina – Rubin Kazan 

Tip: 2

Odds: 1.50

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 19, 2013)

Jagodina – Rubin Kazan   2-3 Won

Balance: 892.5 €

Ireland - Division 1

Wexford - Waterford

Tip: 2

Odds: 1.80

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 20, 2013)

Wexford - Waterford  0-2  Won

Balance: 932.5 €

Switzerland - Super League

Lausanne	- Young Boys

Tip: 2

Odds: 1.85

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 21, 2013)

Lausanne	- Young Boys  1-3  Won

Balance: 975 €

Belarus – Vysshaya Liga

Dinamo Minsk – Zhodino 

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.75

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 22, 2013)

Dinamo Minsk – Zhodino  1-2 Lost

Balance: 925 €

Finland - Ykkonen

PK-35 Vantaa - Haka

Tip: 2

Odds: 1.75

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 23, 2013)

PK-35 Vantaa - Haka  0-2  Won


Balance: 962.5 €

UEFA Champions League Qualifactions

Hafnarfjordur - Ekranas

Tip: X2

Odds: 2.05

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 24, 2013)

Hafnarfjordur - Ekranas   2-1  Lost

Balance: 912 €

Sweden - Allsvenskan

Halmstad	-  Helsingborg

Tip: 2/2

Odds: 2.35

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 25, 2013)

Halmstad	- Helsingborg  (0-0) 0-1   Lost

Balance: 862 €

Uefa Europa League Qualifications 

Hacken – Sparta Prague 

Tip: 2

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 26, 2013)

Hacken – Sparta Prague   1-0  Lost

Balance: 812 €

St Patricks (-1) – Cork City

Tip: AH 1

Odds: 1.7

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 27, 2013)

St Patricks (-1) – Cork City   2-1  Void

Balance: 812 €

Brazil - Serie A

Vasco – Criciuma

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 28, 2013)

Vasco – Criciuma   3-2  Won

Balance: 852 €



Norway – Adeccoligaen

Kristiansund – Stabaek 

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 29, 2013)

Kristiansund – Stabaek   1-2  Lost


Balance: 802 €


Norway – Tippeligaen

19:00

Vålerenga – Sarpsborg 08 

Tip: over 3.5 goals

Odds: 2.40

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 30, 2013)

Vålerenga – Sarpsborg 08    5-3  Won

Balance: 872 €

Uefa Europa League Qualifications 

Nordsjaelland - Zenit Petersburg  (-1)

Tip: AH 2

Odds: 2

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Jul 31, 2013)

Nordsjaelland - Zenit Petersburg   0-1  VOID

Balance: 872 €

Uefa Europa League Qualifications 

APOEL – Maribor

Tip: X2

Odds: 2.15

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 16, 2013)

APOEL – Maribor   1-1   Won

Balance: 929.5 €


Scotland - Premiership

Partick – Hearts

Tip: 1

Odds: 2.15

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 18, 2013)

Partick – Hearts   1-1   Lost

Balance: 879.5 €


Brazil - Serie A

Portuguesa – Botafogo 

Tip: 2

Odds: 2.1

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 19, 2013)

Portuguesa – Botafogo  1-3  Won

Balance: 934.5  €


England -Premier league

Manchester City – Newcastle Utd

Tip: over 2.5 goals

Odds: 1.60

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 20, 2013)

Manchester City – Newcastle Utd   4-0  Won

Balance: 964.5 €


Uefa champions league qualifications 

Lyon - Real Sociedad

Tip: 1

Odds: 2.1

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 21, 2013)

Lyon - Real Sociedad   0-2   Lost

Balance: 914.5 €


Uefa champions league qualifications 

Fenerbahce - Arsenal 

Tip: over 2.5 goals

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 22, 2013)

Fenerbahce - Arsenal    0-3  Won

Balance: 954.5 €


Europa League qualifications 

Kuban – Feyenoord 

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.75

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 23, 2013)

Kuban – Feyenoord   1-0  Won


Balance: 992 €

The Netherlands – Eerste Divisie

Excelsior – Dordrecht

Tip: over 3 goals

Odds: 1.65

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 24, 2013)

Excelsior – Dordrecht   1-1  Lost

Balance: 942 €

Portugal

Academica – Sporting 

Tip: 2

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 25, 2013)

Academica – Sporting  0-4  Won

Balance: 982 €

The Netherlands – Eredivisie

Utrecht – Alkmaar

Tip: 2

Odds: 2

Stake: 50 €


----------



## Betting Forum (Aug 27, 2013)

I copy here a post that was left behind when we imported the database to the new forum software.



by TeslaBet» Tue Aug 27, 2013 1:44 pm
Utrecht – Alkmaar 2-0 Lost

Balance: 932 €


Champions League Qualifications

Arsenal (-1) – Fenerbahce

Tip: Ah 1

Odds: 1.65

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Admin. New forum is pretty cool. I like it.


Arsenal (-1) – Fenerbahce   2-0 Won


Balance: 964.5 €


Champions League Qualifications

AC Milan – PSV 

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.6

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 29, 2013)

AC Milan – PSV   3-0  Won

Balance: 989.5 €

Europa League Qualifications

Astra (-0.5) - Maccabi Haifa 

Tip: AH 2 

Odds: 1.5

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 30, 2013)

Astra (-0.5) - Maccabi Haifa  1-1  Won

Balance: 1014.5 €

Brazil - Serie B

Avai (-1) – ABC

Tip: AH 1

Odds: 1.85

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Aug 31, 2013)

Avai (-1) – ABC  2-0  Won

Balance: 1057 €

England - League One

Swindon – Crewe

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 €


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 1, 2013)

Swindon – Crewe  5-0  Won

Balance : 1097 € 

From today (1st September) we start again with 1000 units (we have changed € with unit)

Until September we earned 97 € - not bad.

=======================================

Balance: 1000 units

Germany - Bundesliga

Stuttgart - Hoffenheim

Tip: over 2.5 goals

Odds: 1.6

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 2, 2013)

Stuttgart - Hoffenheim  6-2  Won

Balance: 1030 units


Norway Adeccoligaen

Bryne FK – Stabaek

Tip: over 2.5 goals

Odds: 1.5

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 3, 2013)

Bryne FK – Stabaek  1-2  Won

Balance: 1055 units

Ireland - Premier League

Drogheda (+0.5) – Sligo

Tip: AH 1

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 4, 2013)

Drogheda (+0.5) – Sligo   1-1  Won

Balance: 1095 units


Germany – Regionalliga Sudwest

Zweibrucken (-1) – Pfullendorf 

Tip: AH 1

Odds: 1.95

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 5, 2013)

Zweibrucken (-1) – Pfullendorf    1-0  Void

Balance: 1095 units


U21 European Championship – Qualifications

Austria U21 – Spain U21 (-1)  

Tip: Ah 2

Odds: 1.75

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 6, 2013)

Austria U21 – Spain U21 (-1)     2-6  Won


Balance: 1132.5 units


World Cup 2014 – Qualifications

20:15

Bosnia and Herzegovina – Slovakia

Tip: over 2.5 goals

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 7, 2013)

Bosnia and Herzegovina – Slovakia  0-1   Lost

Balance: 1082.5 units

Mexico - Primera Division

Club America - Monterrey

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.5

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 8, 2013)

Club America - Monterrey   1-0  Won

Balance: 1107.5 units



England - League One

Coventry - Colchester

Tip: over 2.5 goals

Odds: 1.7

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 11, 2013)

Coventry - Colchester   2-0  Lost


Balance: 1057.5 units

Belgium - Belgacom League

Mouscron Peruwelz (-1.5) – Heist 

Tip: Ah 1

Odds: 1.8

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 12, 2013)

Mouscron Peruwelz (-1.5) – Heist     5-0  Won

Balance: 1097.5 units

Finland – Veikkausliiga

MyPa – Jaro

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.75

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 13, 2013)

MyPa – Jaro    1-0  Won

Balance: 1135 units

Finland - Veikkausliiga

HJK – Mariehamn

Tip: 1/1

Odds: 1.9

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 14, 2013)

HJK – Mariehamn  6-1 (3:0)  Won

Balance: 1180 units

England - Championship

Leicester - Wigan

Tip: Both teams to score - yes

Odds: 1.6

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 15, 2013)

Leicester - Wigan  2-0  Lost

Balance: 1130 units

France - Ligue 1

Lille – Nice

Tip: 1

Odds: 1.65

Stake: 50 units


----------



## TeslaBet (Sep 17, 2013)

Lille – Nice  0-2

Balance: 1080 units

Champions League

FC Copenhagen – Juventus

Tip 1: 2
Tip2: over 2.5 goals

Odds 1: 1.4
Odds 2: 1.8

Stake for both tips: 50


----------

